# Clearbra, etc in Munich?



## KLC (Oct 24, 2012)

Is anyone aware of a place in Munich to have a clear bra or similar coating applied to your car?


----------



## Bikie (May 2, 2004)

Google "auto lackschutz folierung München " and you will get several hits. I have no idea of costs or quality. Complete car wraps instead of paint are popular in Germany so they are good at it. Good luck.


----------



## TheDeliverator (Nov 1, 2012)

A place in Munich here:
http://www.e90post.com/forums/showthread.php?t=317039

I swear, 6 weeks ago when I did my ED, they said they car had to be stock when I turned it in. More power to you if you can pull it off.


----------



## dmurray14 (Jun 27, 2003)

TheDeliverator said:


> A place in Munich here:
> http://www.e90post.com/forums/showthread.php?t=317039
> 
> I swear, 6 weeks ago when I did my ED, they said they car had to be stock when I turned it in. More power to you if you can pull it off.


I have heard that too. I wanted to pick up some CF bits over there and was told by everyone here they would just rip them off at the VPC and throw them out.


----------



## M FUNF (Apr 2, 2008)

I know, I know some of you are anal about your cars, but honestly I have never needed any extra protection on any of my ED's. Car is gone over with a fine tooth comb for any dings, scratches, or dents, and they are repaired at the VPC. So why worry? Just enjoy the trip and don't sweat the small stuff.


----------



## dmurray14 (Jun 27, 2003)

M FUNF said:


> I know, I know some of you are anal about your cars, but honestly I have never needed any extra protection on any of my ED's. Car is gone over with a fine tooth comb for any dings, scratches, or dents, and they are repaired at the VPC. So why worry? Just enjoy the trip and don't sweat the small stuff.


I feel the same. I won't be getting a clear bra here either. It's a car. I'll be washing and waxing all the time, but at the end of the day, chips and scratches are just evidence that I use it for what it was made for!


----------



## neve1064 (Mar 16, 2012)

We were warned also regarding clear bra installation and or leaving anything in the car. 
I guess it would be taken off or out of the car. Well, check this out. We just took redelivery at the PCD last week. 
Our car is a Yellow '13 BMW. If someone was going to search a car you would think it woukd be ours. 

But, during our trip we had camping gear that we couldn't take back so I thought what the heck, let's pack our clothes and tent, sleepings bags, etc. in the trunk. 

When the time came to get our car, I video taped us opening the trunk because I had a feeling the belongings would still be there. 

They were. I seriously doubt clear bra would be removed or even noticed.


----------



## KLC (Oct 24, 2012)

I think I'm just going to have a local detailer go over the exterior and apply opti coat 2.0 once I get it back stateside. Opti-coat is supposed to be a permanent coating and it has great reviews....I don't want to be waxing my car once a month, but I plan on keeping it for quite a while and would like to keep the exterior in good condition.


----------



## dmurray14 (Jun 27, 2003)

neve1064 said:


> We were warned also regarding clear bra installation and or leaving anything in the car.
> I guess it would be taken off or out of the car. Well, check this out. We just took redelivery at the PCD last week.
> Our car is a Yellow '13 BMW. If someone was going to search a car you would think it woukd be ours.
> 
> ...


That's awesome!


----------



## Ucla95 (Jul 23, 2004)

neve1064 said:


> We were warned also regarding clear bra installation and or leaving anything in the car.
> I guess it would be taken off or out of the car. Well, check this out. We just took redelivery at the PCD last week.
> Our car is a Yellow '13 BMW. If someone was going to search a car you would think it woukd be ours.
> 
> ...


+1 I left a bunch of stuff in my car one time. It all arrived. I think they just warn you so they aren't liable.


----------



## Hasek9339 (Feb 5, 2009)

You could always try a temporary solution while on ED.. you can remove it on drop off and get real clear bra stateside!
:thumbup:

http://www.tracwrap.com/


----------



## FrankAZ (Feb 19, 2009)

When new paint is applied to a car, even when baked, the car is returned with earnest advice not to wax, treat or otherwise suffocate the new paint for a good while. Something in the 30+ day range. And that's in AZ where anything that is going to evaporate barely makes it from the gun to the car in the first place.

It's worth considering that when you pick a car up directly from the manufacturer it can be only a few days old, and rarely older than 2 weeks. Even were I a proponent of clearbras I'd have to think twice about putting them on a car with a paint age which is measured in tens of hours. Especially in cooler seasons when any precautionary curing time would have to be extended. It's the least cured deepest layer of paint which closest to the plastic/metal bodywork that you need to worry about - if someone has to peel off a poorly positioned clearbra section there is a small chance that the paint would choose to stick to the clearbra material and separate from the car body instead. A paint tear would really upset you if you're a fan of perfect paint.

Better to enjoy the car as Gott and BMW intended while in Europe and know that the world's best no-quibble zero-deductible insurance will make you painlessly whole for any paint injuries which might have been mitigated by a clearbra.

While we're on the topic, who ARE those people who cocoon the front of their car in thick heavy black vinyl bras? In AZ. In summer? The environment underneath one of those things has to be even more damaging to paint than the conditions inside a Bolivian unicyclist's jock-strap. (ACKs to NTNOCN, BBC).

Frank.


----------



## Chuck W. (Apr 27, 2007)

I couldn't resist. I drove the car from the floor of the Welt to their parking garage where I waxed it.


----------



## johnf (Sep 16, 2003)

FrankAZ said:


> When new paint is applied to a car, even when baked, the car is returned with earnest advice not to wax, treat or otherwise suffocate the new paint for a good while. Something in the 30+ day range....


I remember reading an interview with a DEKRA engineer in the early 90's during the transition to waterborne paints. While it might have once been necessary to wait, modern, factory-applied paint is fully cured by the time you receive the car. (The paint applied after a repair is a different matter.)


----------

